# Got a new toy (cream separator)-What do you think?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So I went to meet the lady that *had* the togg kids or me.
I was buying an incubator from her and she wanted 2 bales of my alfalfa hay (she has grass hay and she wanted it to help the doe recover quicker). She is a really nice lady and definitely knows a lot about goats.

Anyways she gave me the incubator (hova bator and egg turner about $115 new), instead of taking the $30 we had talked about, in trade for the 2 bales of hay.

She also gave me a cream separator.
It is made in Germany and they bought it straight from some german company years ago but never used it (lady gets sick around chemicals and it takes 3 in 1 oil). It doesn't have a name on it but seems like a good one.
It has a bunch of gears and stuff in it and you crank it to "get the motor started". It is kinda loud when you crank it up to speed but they tried it with milk and said it works.

So I can't wait to try it. Might even make some butter soon.
What do you guys think?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That's so cool! and What a great bargain! That will be fun to experiment with... and you sure couldn't beat the price!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the newer model, just got it last year. If you need instructions for how to use it, you can get it on youtube. You will love your seperator, I do.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

That is good to know, I never thought to look it up on youtube.
I had the impression that this was some off brand without instructions.
Glad to know there are more out there.
I can't wait to try it. I wonder how much cream you get per gallon?
I heard you run it through while its still warm?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Neat! :thumb:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You can do it right after milking when the milk is still warm...or what I do is I save a couple of days of milk (I have Nigerians, so my production is less) then I warm it up in a large pot...I think I got it up to "pasteurized" temp once accidentally...then run it through. Chill it again when done. I really love mine. The "skimmed" milk is just as good, not thin or weak tasting. And then you have all that yummy cream for butter or ice cream. See, you saved money on your separator, so now you can get an ice cream maker!


----------

